# Kanji ID please



## crocca86 (Jun 30, 2021)

Need some help identifying this petty


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jun 30, 2021)

pretty sure that's Sakai Takayuki, though a bit hastily done


----------



## phoka (Jun 30, 2021)

I can be wrong but I think it is Sakai Kikumori.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jun 30, 2021)

phoka said:


> I can be wrong but I think it is Sakai Kikumori.


I think you're right. For reference:
堺菊守 Sakai Kikumori
堺孝行 Sakai Takayuki

The sloppiness is another hint that it's Kikumori


----------



## crocca86 (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks  guys


----------

